# Konfigurator php, html ?



## munky (16. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche sowas -> klicken Ist eine Art Rechner. Möchte auch sowas in dieser Art bauen. Doch keine Ahnung ob das Php ist oder Java bzw, einfaches HTML. Ich möchte einfach das man sich entscheiden kann wie auf dem Link. Klickt euch einfach mal Durch.

Kurzfassung einfach mal: Ich such sowas in dem Aufbau, das man sich aussuchen kann. und am schluß Rechnet er mir Preis zusammen und Listet auf was ich alles zusammen gestellt habe. Gibt es nen Script in so einer art? o.s

Wäre sehr Dankbar für kleine Hilfen.

Gruß


----------



## lambda (16. September 2004)

http://www.hotscripts.com oder selber schreiben. Bei konkreten Problemen gerne wieder kommen.


----------



## ultrakollega (16. September 2004)

Also gemacht ist das in PHP.

Ein Skript welches genau sowas macht, wirst du nicht so leicht finden, also
ist selbermachen angesagt.

Wie stehts mit deinen PHP Kenntnissen? 

Im idealfall solltest du in dem Fall mit SESSIONS arbeiten ...

mfg


----------



## munky (16. September 2004)

Kann das nicht so gut php.
So gut wie garnicht. Gibts Möglichkeit, das es jemand bauen kann?
bei http://www.hotscripts.com gibts nichts 

Gruß


----------



## thespecialx (16. September 2004)

heh, ist nicht gerad ne 5 min arbeit  
Lernen ist angesagt, hast am Ende mehr davon, als wenn du es dir von jemanden Zusammenhämmern lässt.


----------



## lambda (16. September 2004)

Was kannst du denn und noch wichtiger willst du denn?


----------



## Nils Hitze (16. September 2004)

Nein wir sind keine Scriptbaumaschinen hier. Selber machen.


----------

